# Carpro essence



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm going to be applying Gyeon Mohs Q2 over the weekend, the vehicle got small swirls done a test panel and carpro essence with the white gloss pad works wonders. 

How long do I have to wait before I apply Gyeon after I've used essence? 

Thanks


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

at least 3 Hours :thumb:


----------



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

HairyMonster said:


> at least 3 Hours :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Just a quick note to say that I think that Essence has to be applied by rotory/DA if you’re applying a coating over it. Think if applied by hand, it’s layed on to thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Just a quick note to say that I think that Essence has to be applied by rotory/DA if you're applying a coating over it. Think if applied by hand, it's layed on to thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can be applied by hand before coating but recommended to to extend curing time to 24h before applying the coating.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

ENEP said:


> Can be applied by hand before coating but recommended to to extend curing time to 24h before applying the coating.


That's really really helpful to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Essence have durable fillers and can affect proper bonding. [email protected] not recommend any Gyeon coatings on top of Essence... Yes, it may be a commercial thing, but I prefer totaly cleaned and degreased surface for quartz or ceramic coatings.
But if you still want to use Essence, then leave to cure minimum 12h, if less, then clean your paint with Panel Wipe or Ipa.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That’s bizarre as CarPro state it’s an excellent base for CQUK and I didn’t there is much of any difference in their coatings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

LeeH said:


> That's bizarre as CarPro state it's an excellent base for CQUK and I didn't there is much of any difference in their coatings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My personal experience is that essence works fine with CQUK and Gyeon coatings.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Berylburton said:


> My personal experience is that essence works fine with CQUK and Gyeon coatings.


This^^^^:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, I must have been drunk when I typed that....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

